# "STAY SKINNY" stake out pole



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been making these for some local cats here on the Gulf Cost.  This is my new design, that has 3M gripping material for the handle.  I work for 3M so I have access to all the great new products on the 3M market.  

_



3M™ Gripping Material puts thousands of microfingers on one side of a flexible backing to enhance control of items ranging from jackhammers to kayak paddles to wheelchairs.

Click to expand...

_These can be any length you want up to 10 feet. I will have a "T" style fitting on top next week.  I will post it when i get them.  

The "T" style and the top shown in the pictures can be ordered in White, bone, Black and Grey.  The 3M gripping material can be in black or grey.  

I am having a transom bracket designed that will not require any holes drilled in the transom.  3M makes a product that will hold in any condition.  No its not a glue or adhesive. I will go into detail when its completed. 

thanks 
PM me if interested


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

What is this used for?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

shallow water anchor


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, now I see what it is. I wonder if it can be modified to a trolling motor.
Hear is my thought,
While I'm sneeking up on the pray ha ha, (using the sound of the trolling motor to calm the savage beast, instead of droping anchor, just drive this into the sea floor and quickly remove it when I need to chase them down. 
I like the grip.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Thanks, now I see what it is.  I wonder if it can be modified to a trolling motor.
> Hear is my thought,
> While I'm sneeking up on the pray ha ha, (using the sound of the trolling motor to calm the savage beast, instead of droping anchor, just drive this into the sea floor and quickly remove it when I need to chase them down.
> I like the grip.


i built and use this. I modified it just a tad.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah! I replied to your post about this before. I like this idea.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

you can also just put a rope thru the anchor eyelet that is attached to a boat cleat.


----------

